# Wsm 2009



## Bazco (Sep 16, 2008)

Does anyone know when and where this will be held next year ... or where I can find out? It would be awesome to surprise my other half with a trip to see this amazing event .... and I'm sure I'd enjoy too ....

Thks

Bazco


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

USA America


----------



## Thor1466867947 (Oct 1, 2008)

Rocky said:


> USA America


Do You know where in the USA Strongman 2009 will take place?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

CHARLESTON, W.Va. (WSAZ) -- Charleston will soon be the home of the World's Strongest Man Competition.

City leaders announced Thursday Charleston will host the competition September 6-14.


----------



## Thor1466867947 (Oct 1, 2008)

This is the exact same dates as for 2008. 14th of September 2009 is on a Monday. I would expect that the last day is on a Sunday.


----------



## Thor1466867947 (Oct 1, 2008)

WSM 2009 will take place in Johannesburg?


----------



## TufguySF (Jul 31, 2009)

Received notice today that the 2009 WSM will be held as follows:

Location: Island of Malta (in the Mediterranean just south of Italy)

Dates: Qualifying rounds will be held between *26th and 29th of September*, with the Finals being held from the *1st to 3rd of October*

*No host hotel has been announced yet. Will post when I know.*

*Be strong!*


----------



## Thor1466867947 (Oct 1, 2008)

Do You know where in Malta WSM will take place?

It is only three and a half week before the competition starts!


----------



## maggie64 (Aug 27, 2009)

i'm also trying to find out and the WSM website is useless - you can't even contact them, Also how do you get tickets?

I'm tempted to book Malta flights anyway but would be upset if I got there and then couldn't get a ticket..why do they leave info so late...grrr!!!

Maggie


----------



## chawkes (Sep 12, 2009)

The Island of Malta is in the Mediterranean between Tunisia Africa and Palermo(south west off the tip if The Italian Boot). Just went on acrusie there this May and cruised by it. Just a little pissed they announced its location so late, cause I would have planned my vacation around september instead. Now I can't afford it. still might go if i can share a room with someone.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Cannt wait for WSM 2009, bodybuilding is my thing but strongman and powerlifting comes very close indeed


----------

